# Vote for your favorite title for SSC UAE



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Option 5


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

iam not really a regular forumer ... more like a regular viewer so dunno if i am suppose to vote or not .. think opt 1 is the best.
I think opt 5 and 6 are a little confusing cause u would expect the Arabic part to be the translation of the title ..


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

so when do we see the winning change?


----------



## YeMeNi_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

ill go for opinion 3

when will thay change it???


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Option 4, stick with it... 
its the UAE, no dar zayed, or dar khalifa, or in 300 years, will have someone else, 
its about the country not the rules , atleast thats my opinion


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

you didnt vote for option 4 though


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Option 1


----------



## YeMeNi_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

so when will u change the title?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

yea, this is dragging on, and honestly i think its pretty stupid, just stick with UAE thread, thats all


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

there is no clear result anyway.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

It shouldn't be too long, I go for #5


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah, take the top 3 and make another poll


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Tomorrow we will have round 2 voting


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

wow...so exciting!! lol..it sounds liek..who wants to be a milionaire...<drum roll>


----------

